# Guerilla Knitting?



## AlisonM (Mar 5, 2013)

*Guerrilla knitting in Leicester 'to reduce crime
fear'*

Hundreds of pom-poms and knitted items
have been strung from trees and lampposts to
help reduce the fear of crime in an area of
Leicester.

Leicestershire Police hope the "guerrilla knitting"
or "yarn bombing" will encourage more people to
use Bede Park and Great Central Way.

Some of the park's users told BBC Radio Leicester
the items - including tree warmers - do not make
them feel safer.

But criminologist Charlotte Bilby said they could
have a positive effect.../

I'd tell them to get  knitted personally.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmmmm... I can see why the pom poms might make people want to walk that way, but I think if someone wants to mug you, they will mug you regardless of whether there are brightly-coloured balls of wool in the trees or not. So there is a danger here of increased footfall in an unsafe area


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2013)

my lot say when I am knitting they hope no one breaks in. Apparently I am lethal with knitting needles and they fear for the burglars man hood...


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 5, 2013)

Perhaps the idea is that they'd be too busy laughing to rob anyone.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 6, 2013)

I misread the title


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 6, 2013)

caffeine_demon said:


> I misread the title



What did you think it said?


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 6, 2013)

Ha ha, love the photo! 
If this scheme works, imagine the headlines in the Leicester local paper ... "crack dealer in matinee jacket epiphany"


----------



## gail1 (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks for the picture it made me smile


----------



## Caroline (Mar 6, 2013)

better still I have this image of gorillas knitting gorillas...


----------

